# Sprechblasen und kleine Effekte(Blitze oder so)



## H0rBie (28. März 2005)

Hi.Ich habe vor, lustige kurzfilme mit Legofiguren zu drehen.Diese sollen sich dann mit Sprchblasen unterhalten und halt wie in cartoons mal von nem Blitz getroffen werde oder dergleichen.Ich wollt nun wissen, welche Programme sich hierfür besonders gut eignen.THX

H0rBie


----------



## Da Hacker (28. März 2005)

Hallo H0rBie,

ich denke, dass Adobe Premiere dafür am besten geeignet ist.
Im Programm hast du verschiedene Schichten, die für deine Sprechblasen gedacht sind. Wenn du in einem anderen Programm - passend wäre natürlich Adobe Photoshop - deine Sprechblase fertigst und die Stellen um diese transparent machst, dann ist es ein leichtes die Sprechblasen in deinen Film zu kriegen.
Zum Thema Blitze, hat auch da Premiere die Nase vorne. Das Programm bring nämlich eigene Effekte mit - unter anderem auch Blitze.
Also wäre Adobe Premiere auf jeden Fall eine gute Investition.
Wenn du allerdings nicht das Geld für diese - man muss schon sagen, dass sie teuer sind, aber dafür qualitativ hochwertig - Programme ausgeben willst, kannst du auch Freeware-Programme nehmen. Für die Bildbearbeitung wäre, glaube ich, Gimp gut und für die Videobearbeitung "Avid Free DV" - erinnert sogar stark an Premiere!

Und damit du dir nicht die Mühe machen musst, habe ich mal eben so die ganzen Links zusammengesucht:
-Adobe Premiere
-Adobe Photoshop
-Avid Free DV (Anmeldung ein bischen umständlich, lohnt sich aber!)
-Gimp

Search is powered by Yahoo!  ;-) 

Ciao:
Da' Hacker


----------



## H0rBie (29. März 2005)

Thx.Ich werd mir erstmal die Freeware Programme runterladen und sehen, was ich damit alles anstellen kann.

MFG H0rBie


----------

